# Seeking advice on filter foam



## Chorizo (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi friends. I'm running 3 Rena XP3 canister filters on my 180g Mbuna tank. 5 species, 45 total fish. I like to keep the canisters clean, and of course I stagger their maintenance so as to not disturb the bacterial colonies. My question is on the final polishing fine foam pad that is in place before the water returns to the tank. Rena sells precut 'micro filtration' pads. I was looking for suggestions on a replacement pad that can be more cost effective. These are cleanable, but do deteriorate after a few cleanings. Looking for suggestions on a foam that I can purchase in bulk sizes and cut down to size, has a good polishing capability with a good water flow to it. Thanks everyone


----------



## toledo guy (Jun 23, 2010)

You might try a search of Poret Foam. Can be found in many thickness's and cut to fit your filter. Lasts and lasts.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you can find open celled poly foam, which is what most of the foam you see now is, of the right thickness, you should be good to go. I have used many different ones that had been used for packing various things.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

toledo guy said:


> You might try a search of Poret Foam. Can be found in many thickness's and cut to fit your filter. Lasts and lasts.


+1 :thumb: Poret foam is the way to go


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I found sheet poly foam at a local fabric store that is green in color, and is probably not 'recommended' technically for aquarium use, but I have been using it for going on two years now, with no problem. It is fine pore and does a great job polishing the water. I use it in HOB and canister filters as the polishing media.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I use sheets of coarse synthetic filters (used by HVACs) cut to size in my filters. 
SUPER cheap, readily available, and effective.

Just ensure whatever poly foam you buy does not contain any fire retardants which can leach into the water.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

vann59 said:


> I found sheet poly foam at a local fabric store that is green in color, and is probably not 'recommended' technically for aquarium use, but I have been using it for going on two years now, with no problem. It is fine pore and does a great job polishing the water. I use it in HOB and canister filters as the polishing media.


Fabric store foam may be treated with flame and mold retardent. I wouldn't chance it. Go with Poret foam. Made for aquarium use. :thumb:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

im curious too. would you use the 20 or 30 ppi for polishing. the poret from swiss tropicals. idk, can i say websites without getting in trouble. please i apologize if i cant,


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

theoryguru said:


> I use sheets of coarse synthetic filters (used by HVACs) cut to size in my filters.
> SUPER cheap, readily available, and effective.
> 
> Just ensure whatever poly foam you buy does not contain any fire retardants which can leach into the water.


Do you remember where you purchased it or the brand name?

Thanks


----------



## realfun1 (May 1, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> im curious too. would you use the 20 or 30 ppi for polishing. the poret from swiss tropicals. idk, can i say websites without getting in trouble. please i apologize if i cant,


20 ppl it's a finer foam. Ppi = pores per inch


----------



## realfun1 (May 1, 2012)

My bad 30 ppi is finer. Typo


----------



## Helosoldier66 (Feb 27, 2012)

I use 20 and 30 ppi in my sump but use filter floss to polish the water. Even 30 PPI is going to let some particles through.


----------

